# Hello Everyone



## boarcephus bbq team (Feb 27, 2007)

Just moved back to Illinois from Florida, I use a custom built smoker made out of an old bulk milk tank.  I have been smoking for about 15 years but just got serious about it over the last 3.  Love to do competitions and I love to try different recipes.  Love this site and I have enjoyed reading your posts, now I can join in with the rest of you.


----------



## ultramag (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome to SMF BoarCephus!!! Love the team name. How about sharing some pics of that smoker?


----------



## smoked (Feb 27, 2007)

welcome to smf, glad your here


----------



## tonto1117 (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF BoarCephus BBQ , ditto on the name 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Look foward to hearing about your smoking experiences, and we do love pics!! Again, Welcome


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome to SMF BoarCephus. Looking forward to seeing your posts and comments.

Keep Smokin


----------



## up in smoke (Feb 27, 2007)

BoarCephus BBQ! C’mon Down, glad ta meet ya, grab a cold one and set a bit!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome aboard BoarCephus,  glad you found us.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Love the name and would love to see some pics of that smoker.


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome BoarCephus -

Always nice to have a new member to share recipes, ideas or just chew the fat. Pull up a chair and enjoy the wonders of the SMF.


----------



## cheech (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes please share pictures of your smoker.

Please do tell why did you move from Florida to Ill this time of year?


----------



## cool85k5 (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## meowey (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome, welcome!  Glad you are here!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## msmith (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## buddy (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF!


----------



## cajun_1 (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## lovetosmoke (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome aboard, I hope you enjoy.


----------



## peculiarmike (Feb 28, 2007)

"BoarCephus" - Yeah, you belong here. Welcome home.


----------



## zardnok (Feb 28, 2007)

Howdy Boar.  Welcome to our little corner of cyberspace!


----------



## boarcephus bbq team (Feb 28, 2007)

Good question but I am originally from here, was time to get back with family.  But the cold weather has not shut down the smoker.  Just catered last weekend during the ice storm and provides 18 racks of babies, 18 racks of spares, 24 whole chickens, 8 shoulders, and 10 briskets for a farmers appreciation dinner.... boy the ole milk tank smokers was a hummin!!!


----------



## smokyokie (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome to the party BCBBQT.  Always nice to meet a new smokemeister.


And yeah what everybody else said about the pix of the smoker.  Is it stainless?  Where can I get one?

Tim


----------



## smokyokie (Feb 28, 2007)

What a coincidence, I was born in Tallahassee and moved to Champaign as a child.  Northerly migration is not a very common thing, at least not for humans.  What part of Illinois do you live in?

Tim


----------



## boarcephus bbq team (Feb 28, 2007)

I live in East Dubuque, Illinois on the border of Iowa and Wisconsin.  My dad however lives in Tulsa.  For the milk tank, tough to come by but check you local dairy farmers or auctions thats how the original owner got it.  Thanks for the reply and look forward to sharing ideas


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 1, 2007)

Welcome to SMF. I'd like to see pics too, but I'd really like to hear ya sing.


----------



## billclarkson (Mar 1, 2007)

Hope your all settle in and sure sounds like some mighty fine eaten you had for that farmer.  When you have a chance take a couple snap shots, we love pictures.

Bill


----------

